# Poppy Boxes stolen in chilliwack



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Once again the trash is at it again this year, 6 boxes so far reported stolen from the chilliwack veteran poppy fundraiser. Since each region raises money for itself, i was wondering if anyone knew of a way to donate directly to the chilliwack vets since i cant make it out there to drop cash in a donation box. Every year it seems some trash targets the boxes there and it takes money directly from those who gave up a lot to represent our nation.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

neven said:


> Once again the trash is at it again this year, 6 boxes so far reported stolen from the chilliwack veteran poppy fundraiser. Since each region raises money for itself, i was wondering if anyone knew of a way to donate directly to the chilliwack vets since i cant make it out there to drop cash in a donation box. Every year it seems some trash targets the boxes there and it takes money directly from those who gave up a lot to represent our nation.


 If only Karma was a reality.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe Karma is reality and that is why they are the trash they are


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

seriously? stealing poppies?


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

airbaggedmazda said:


> Maybe Karma is reality and that is why they are the trash they are


Interesting philosophical concept.


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

Smallermouse said:


> seriously? stealing poppies?


No they steal the money that the vets make off selling the poppies


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What low-life pieces of garbage. I'd tackle them and beat them ever living hell out of them if I saw someone do it. I'd gladly go to jail if I could bring it back and shake the vet's hand.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

effox said:


> What low-life pieces of garbage. I'd tackle them and beat them ever living hell out of them if I saw someone do it. I'd gladly go to jail if I could bring it back and shake the vet's hand.


My thoughts exactly. i might be leaving in a cop car but he would be needing an ambulance.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've already given over my spendature for charities, especially cancer, but I still gave to the vets I saw each time. I'm not a violent person, and definitely not a fighter, but I'd black out with rage and beat them to heck if I saw that.

I mean, seriously? How can someone be so messed up to steal it, hoping for bills, but hearing change as they run away from an old man or women who fought at least one war?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

one word sums up the crime DRUGS rick james said it best cocaine ... its a hell of a drug. 

society as a whole is ****** buckle up its only gonna get worse

the never ending pursuit of the all mighty dollar will undoubtedly by the downfall of the human race, we will kill each other off over trivial crap

perfect example i phone 5 the money from the development of this stupid toy for adults and the sales and so on from "fancy " gadgets could feed entire nations , but screw em let em starve and die from cureable illnesses and unfit water , i can play angry birds, and now the headphgone jack that no one uses is on the top.... sweet 

if you havent figured it out yet were all doomed, it may not be my generation but i surely feel sorry for my kids future, does anyone else remeber te freedoms we had as children that havent been afforded to our kids, christ you cant even play outside unsupervised anymore , nevermind ride your bike around anymore give it 10 more years you wont even be able to go outside


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Growing up in Red Lake Ontario, Crime only happened on tv, nobody ever locked the doors, and got weird looks when they did . Saw my parents at the table before school and at supper time. Got first motorcycle at 8 yrs. running in the bush with a 22, and don't forget the lawn darts. Can't even discipline your kids these days. I firmly remember my Dad's belt and Mom's wooden spoon's didn't dare them either or it got worse. But you know I was never afraid of my Parent's just scared of screwing up. Damn now I gotta call my Mom


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

lawn dart omg.... if you let your kids play with lawn darts now your kids would be taken lol... I too got my first car @13 , i used to deliver my papers on my paper route mashing through the puddles and gravel roads in my "pimpin" dodge omni hatch back , 6x9's pounding snoop dogg lol..

I have memories of taking the tressel on the railway tracks when we walked to school... yeah back then we were allowed to walk, now i drop my kids off , walk with them to there class, take off there outside shoes, physically walk them to there classroom... and when we walked home my parents werent there they were at work... I cant imagine allowing my kids to enjoy that same freedoms, i dont know if its my parenting that has changed or the changing of te times or maybe are just more aware of the inherent dangers that are out there, or what ...anyone else used to "share" seatbelts with there siblings lol, or drive the family car while sitting on your dads lap lol... doesnt work like that now , i once had a "car seat specialist" examine the car seat conviguration in my truck.

the times they are a changing, and while the theft of the poppy boxes is gross , the facts are that is a stupid way to collect funds for vet in the year 2012, with the way that the world is now if you want to donate you should use a secure internet based transaction that way at least if you get robbed your covered


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i dont think its stupid at all, it shouldn't be the only means at all, but i think its a good way to fund raise. What better way for young people to connect with them, especially since society so easily forgets those who fought for our ideals. A digital fundraiser fails at that connection, a telathon wont work because they'd fall asleep before prime time and their electric blankets would trip the breakers as they man the phones  Theres a reason why ribbons, wristbands and flowers are used to fund raise, It works because people still like to get a little something, even if it is a bit superficial


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Fair enough but can you really trust that a box with "unknown" moneies in it wont peak someones interest , and i realize that the box is a easy way to catch people at the till and have them drop there $.35 cents in there and be off and while 35 cents isnt anything over time that can really add up , 

its just this is 2012 we have people ripping live wiring out of hydro electric boxes to sell the scrap copper, drugs are the fuel behind this fire , people whom are willing to risk life and limb to score this copper wiring would not hesitate to yank a cardboard box off a counter at a til in a 7-11 or where ever it happened,, the only real way to have a collection box is to have one secured down to the point that it requires some tools and someone behind the counter to un hook it .. people are gross man , shady shady shady, they will take advantage of any scenario for the smallest benefit.. 
while the world adjusts to the lack of morals that 2012 humans have things like this are bound to happen, so unless there is some real answer to the actual problems this stuff is gonna get worse, and stupid crimes like this arent the only ones, ffake unicef boxes, bogus bottles drives, people offering to remove scrap vehicles for free and then making a phone call to a towing and salvage yard that pays $100 for the car no matter what , i have seen it all , 
how many times have you been approached by someone with a sob story and a jerry can i just need x dollars to make it my moms funeral or some such non sence.. 

bottom line a new low is formed everyday , and people are gross and its only gonna get worse


----------

